# hobbyist in Northern Virginia



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all, I'm female, 26, and yes I am ginger. Just felt I needed to get that out of the way. I currently have two bucks and no does or dams. The males I have, one is long haired and one has a standard coat. Both are broken b&w's. I am looking for a red or yellow doe to breed with my long hair. They'd have such beautiful babies! I'm hoping to have a few show mice that I can compete with but if not, I love them just the same. Also, I'd like to get a sister of the red doe, same bloodline but doesnt have to show the red/yellow. I had stumbled into caring for all ages of mice as a child when the pet shop I got two females from accidentally gave me a male and a female. (They were kind of young when I got them, weaned but young) I don't cull unless absolutely necessary and I care for all of my pets until they find other homes. I wouldn't mind trading or selling in the future but I haven't finished setting up my mousery. I have thought about selling "feeders" but it doesn't sit well with my s/o so this is the current agreement.
I look forward to possibly meeting or working with (or competing against) you all.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! I got to visit Virginia in the Shenandoah area this summer, it's a really nice place. Too hot for my Wisconsin loving self, though.


----------



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

Skyline Drive is a must for all visitors! It's just awesome in the fall and spring. Luray caverns is also a gem, no pun intended. 
Wisconsin sounds too cold for me, as it is I have issues with our winters here. I'd rather be in Florida or someplace warm.


----------

